# Current Favorite Ben and Jerry's Flavor?



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

Hadn't noticed until recently, but they seemed to have changed up a lot of their flavors.


Bought some Red Velvet Cake last weekend.  Stuff is Frozen Crack in a carton. soooo good


----------



## JimG. (Aug 12, 2011)

My favorite is and always has been Cherry Garcia, followed closely by Chunky Monkey.

I can't resist either.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Hadn't noticed until recently, but they seemed to have changed up a lot of their flavors.
> 
> 
> Bought some Red Velvet Cake last weekend.  Stuff is Frozen Crack in a carton. soooo good



Agreed about the Red Velvet Cake - I bought a pint of that for my kids a few weeks ago, and have subsequently bought many more for the kids and the grownups in the house!

The new S'mores flavor is pretty tasty too I will say.

My all time favorite though is still Cinnamon Buns - pure heaven for my taste buds!


----------



## marcski (Aug 12, 2011)

I have, and continue to be, completely partial to Chocolate Fudge Brownie.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

Coffee Heathbar Crunch has been my favorite since the 1980's


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll have to give that velvet stuff a try. We like having icecream at night by the firepit. For now, it's mint chocolate chip and cookie dough...a few scoops of each topped with a little hot fudge and sprinkles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

True story.  My father worked in corporate finance for Bank of Boston in the 80s.  Ben & Jerry showed up in overalls looking for a loan when they were looking to expand from their original one store location in VT.  

He thought the two hippies in overalls were crazy and turned them down.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2011)

Ben and Jerry are communists.

Their corporate overlords at Unilever are, on the other hand, capitalists.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Ben and Jerry are *wealthy* communists.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Fixed it for you.



Nice.

From the press release announcing the sale:

_In commenting on the transaction, Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield, the co-founders of Ben & Jerry’s, said: “Neither of us could have anticipated, twenty years ago, that a major multinational would some day sign on, enthusiastically, to pursue and expand the social mission that continues to be an essential part of Ben & Jerry’s and a driving force behind our many successes. But today, Unilever has done just that. *While we and others certainly would have preferred to pursue our mission as an independent enterprise*, we hope that, as part of Unilever, Ben & Jerry’s will continue to expand its role in society.” _

Interesting.


And now, back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> Coffee Heathbar Crunch





marcski said:


> Chocolate Fudge Brownie





JimG. said:


> Cherry Garcia



Yes Yes and Yes 

Chubby Hubby is up there too.  Something about having those salty pretzels in the mix does it for me.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> nice.
> 
> From the press release announcing the sale:
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 12, 2011)

Today was the first time I saw Vanilla B&J at my grocery store. Pretty darn good. I don't like Chocolate so Vanilla is just about the only ice cream I eat.


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2011)

Phish Food dude.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

Edd said:


> Phish Food dude.



can't eat it.  

They introduced that flavor at a benefit Phish show at the Flynn Theatre in Burlington, VT.  I was at the show and everyone got a free pint.  Given that Phish typically plays venues in the 12-20K range, to see them in a 1400 seat theatre was pretty special.  My friends and I partied VERY hard given the special occasion.  Got home from the show, ate the whole pint and gave it all back to the porcelain gods every 30 minutes for about the next 12 hours.  :lol:

I typically have the stomach of a Billy Goat, but because of that night, I haven't been able to eat Phish Food since.


----------



## Edd (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> can't eat it.
> 
> They introduced that flavor at a benefit Phish show at the Flynn Theatre in Burlington, VT.  I was at the show and everyone got a free pint.  Given that Phish typically plays venues in the 12-20K range, to see them in a 1400 seat theatre was pretty special.  My friends and I partied VERY hard given the special occasion.  Got home from the show, ate the whole pint and gave it all back to the porcelain gods every 30 minutes for about the next 12 hours.  :lol:
> 
> I typically have the stomach of a Billy Goat, but because of that night, I haven't been able to eat Phish Food since.



That's a crime...so delicious.

1400 seat sounds pretty awesome.  Wait until I convince those guys to come to the Stone Church with a charmingly worded email.  You and the town will owe me big time.

I sent one such email to Xavier Rudd about 5 years ago.  I'm expecting a reply anytime now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

:lol:

Out of the 70 odd Phish shows I've seen, it certainly ranks up there as one of my favorites.

They did play the Stone Church in the 80s.  Born to late

I'd be happy if they fall in popularity enough to play Meadowbrook or BOFA pavillion in Boston.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

That's funny sh!t DHS.....literally. :lol:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Today was the first time I saw Vanilla B&J at my grocery store. Pretty darn good. I don't like Chocolate so Vanilla is just about the only ice cream I eat.



B&J Vanilla has been around forever.   I tend to buy it to go with things.... strawberry shortcake, peach cobbler, brownies....   I think it's the best store-bought vanilla on the market.   Mom & pop ice cream stand ice cream that was made that day is better but I don't have much access to that.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2011)

I rarely eat it but my wife always goes for Phish Food

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> They introduced that flavor at a benefit Phish show at the Flynn Theatre in Burlington, VT.  I was at the show and everyone got a free pint.  Given that Phish typically plays venues in the 12-20K range, to see them in a 1400 seat theatre was pretty special.  My friends and I partied VERY hard given the special occasion.  Got home from the show, ate the whole pint and gave it all back to the porcelain gods every 30 minutes for about the next 12 hours.  :lol:



:lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2011)

To many great flavors to hard to pick 1


----------



## Philpug (Aug 14, 2011)

Cherry Garcia
New York Super Fudge Chunk

I do miss Dastardly Mash.

The BEST B&J's that I ever had was their "factory seconds", you could get it at their store. It was the sludge from the bottom of the vat when they were finishing up a batch. Soooo goooood. 

In the late 80's I sold a car to their east coast rep, he gave me a stack (like 50) coupons for free pints. I gained about 10 pounds over the next few months. 

My Ex actually did her MBA thesis on B&J at the time when they still had their 6:1 salary ratio.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 15, 2011)

Cherry Garcia and Peanut Butter Cup are two of my favorites.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 15, 2011)

Chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 15, 2011)

Philpug said:


> The BEST B&J's that I ever had was their "factory seconds", you could get it at their store. It was the sludge from the bottom of the vat when they were finishing up a batch. Soooo goooood.
> .



I remember the Factory Seconds.  I haven't seen those in a long time.  I'd always take those over the standard blend.

I'd pay good money for a Factory Second's pint of Red Velvet Cake.

Had Peanut Brittle recently and that would make for an awesome factory seconds option as well.


----------



## mister moose (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally, an important topic gets discussed on Alpine Zone.

Brownie Batter is an all time favorite, hard to find but there was some briefly on the shelves last year.

Currently in the freezer - 
Peach Cobbler
Phish Food
Boston Cream Pie

Other Favorites
Cherry Garcia
Chocolate Macadamia
Bonaroo Buzz
Magic Brownies
Mission to Marzipan

Or anything other than Chubby Hubby.  Pretzels in ice cream???


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 17, 2011)

Philpug said:


> New York Super Fudge Chunk



This has always been my goto. I don't see it so much anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 17, 2011)

mister moose said:


> Currently in the freezer -
> Peach Cobbler
> Phish Food
> Boston Cream Pie



Nice ice cream quiver!!!


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2011)

INterestingly, reading through all the different flavors weveryon elikes, I realized I never eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream. I'm not a fan of a bunch of stuff in my ice cream (a high quality vanilla is lovely), and I tend to gravitate towards sorbets and gelatos more (Ciao Bella makes both wonderfully). 

A good rocky road, though, is a joy to behold...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 17, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> INterestingly, reading through all the different flavors weveryon elikes, I realized I never eat Ben and Jerry's ice cream. I'm not a fan of a bunch of stuff in my ice cream (a high quality vanilla is lovely), and I tend to gravitate towards sorbets and gelatos more (Ciao Bella makes both wonderfully).
> 
> A good rocky road, though, is a joy to behold...



I'm not sure if I should say "Oh my god C-ten" (as in I can't believe you've never tried Ben and Jerry's)  or "Oh my god C-ten" (as in DON'T ever try Ben and Jerry's unless you want to have to soon buy a newer, larger sized wardrobe!)  :lol:


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 17, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I'm not sure if I should say "Oh my god C-ten" (as in I can't believe you've never tried Ben and Jerry's)  or "Oh my god C-ten" (as in DON'T ever try Ben and Jerry's unless you want to have to soon buy a newer, larger sized wardrobe!)  :lol:



Heh- already got the larger size wardrobe...

It's not that I've never eaten it before, I just don't ever buy it. Probably a good thing, overall.


----------



## caddis (Aug 18, 2011)

Half Baked frozen yogurt. not sure why the frozen yogurt is better then the ice cream.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2011)

Love the name of the latest flavor, but it's not exactly enticing me to want to try it... :lol:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...ys-introduces-schweddy-balls-ice-cream-flavor


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Love the name of the latest flavor, but it's not exactly enticing me to want to try it... :lol:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way...ys-introduces-schweddy-balls-ice-cream-flavor



Only available for a limited time... Get those Schweddy balls in your mouth while you can!


----------



## VR17 (Sep 8, 2011)

NY Super Fudge Chunk. Heard today they are coming out with a tribute to Sat Night Live. An old skit with Alec Baldwin. The flavor is Shweaty Balls. Can't wait!


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't eat it anymore (just stick with Edy's) but when I did my favorite was Chunky Monkey.  My daughter's favorite is Dublin Mudslide.


----------

